# Looking for dog #2.



## St. Quiteria (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi all! My husband's not really a dog person, but I've been working on him over the years. We've had our current rescue dog for 6 years. He's a husky-shepherd mix. Things have been going great with him, my husband is making more of a connection with the dog and has finally agreed to go for one more dog. Yes!!! :bounce:

I've filled out applications to two different rescue groups. Was that wrong? Now I'm wondering if I should've only stuck with one group. I don't want to be wasting their time. I guess I just got so excited looking at all the different dogs out there on petfinder.com. :redface: Maybe I could just give a donation to the group I don't adopt from? 

We adopted our current dog and the one before him (r.i.p.) from events at pet shops--that sort of thing. But do rescuers ever bring dogs to the potential home? It would be so much easier to see how things go if they did.

Our current dog is good with female dogs, but not all male dogs. I always thought he was so great with other dogs and I was so proud of him the way he'd ignore other dogs that got frantic as we passed by their property while walking along. However I recently found he had issues with another male dog when I stopped to chat with a fellow dog walker. I know I have to work with him on that...Anyway, I'm hoping to find the right girl to bring into the mix that will be a really good fit for our busy home. 

Sorry this is so long, I guess I'm just plain siked up to add a member to the pack.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Applying with more than one rescue group isn't a big deal, just widens your pool of potential dogs. At least with the groups I've volunteered with, we are happy for you to find the best match so the dog will stay in your home vs. force a match with one of our dogs just so OUR dog gets a home. 

It will depend on the rescue group and how they do things for the dog to come to your home. I foster for rescues and I've only done the meet and great at the potential adopters home once. Most have either meet the dog when I had them out at an adoption event or they have come to my house to see the dog. Once I drove out to a midway neutral location for a meet and greet, we both lived pretty far from each other and the dog in question was nervous in general so didn't want to take him back to the shelter as a meeting place. 

Any good rescue group will want you to have a meet and greet between your dog and the potential adoptee. Ideally this would be done in a neutral area for both dogs. Some groups allow for a trial period to test out how the dog does in your home and how well they get along with the existing dog. Another option is to try foster to adopt. That way you are committed to that specific dog if it doesn't work out and you could try again with another dog once they get adopted.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

When i was fostering, we would do both a neutral location meet-and-greet at a park or open area and a home visit and in-home meet-and-greet if there was a resident dog and there were any questions at all about either dog's ability to get along with other dogs. If there was no resident dog or if both were well known to be good with all dogs, we might do just the home visit but still usually start introductions outdoors (dog to dog intros, of course if the people had no resident dog then we could just introduce the foster to them inside). 
Then it was basically always a "trial" weekend and the new owners could call at whatever stage and say they'd made their decision to keep the dog. Some called after an hour, some at the end of the weekend.

Nothing wrong with filling out apps to two groups, it just opens up more potential dogs. Of course donations are always appreciated but unless its something like asking the rescue to drive some distance to bring a dog to met yours, then you're not really costing them any money at the inquiry stage.


----------



## St. Quiteria (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks for the replies, Shell and dagwall. It's good to know it's not a problem to fill out the apps with a few different places, because adopting might just turn out to be more complicated then I had expected. I'm afraid we might need to do a lot of looking. I took my dog over to the local shelter today to try a "meet and greet" with one of the adoption dogs. Unfortunately it didn't go so well. The adoption dog went to sniff my dog and my dog lunged at her. I really hope this is gonna work out. We'll try again soon with another candidate. I'm thinking maybe it might help my dog if I sign him up for an obedience training class--just to get him around other dogs and doing things in a group setting. 

Here's a picture of the girl I was looking at today. Her name is Lita. I chose her because she gave off such calm energy in her enclosure. I asked why her eyes were so red and the caretaker said it was due to stress because she'd been there so long. I know the caretakers do their best, but it's so sad the way the dogs have to be kept there behind bars like they're in prison. I wish I could find/give a home to them all! 









So I'm thinking maybe a smaller dog would be good for my guy. My son's girlfriend has a dachshund that my guy likes... Then I saw this little cutie. I never would've thought of getting such a little dog but I don't know, she's just so cute. I love that face. Maybe I should try to see her. Her name is Chickie, lol, I love that name, too!


----------



## St. Quiteria (Mar 23, 2015)

We also looked at this doggie. Isn't she gorgeous? I'd have taken her, but one of my daughter's had a bad experience with a Dalmatian when she was small, and this one reminded her of that. Evedently she's not ready to move past that. :-(










So now we're going to try meeting this girl (below) after Easter. She's a terrier mix. I hope she gets along with our current dog. What attracted me to her was her description, because the foster lady says she gets along with everyone. My current dogs can be selective about his doggie friends. So I'm a little nervous, because I sort of have my heart set on her. Wish me luck!










Cookie? I think she looks like a Cookie. I think they photoshoped her, lol. Rosy cheeks!


----------



## St. Quiteria (Mar 23, 2015)

Our new girl (above), Cookie. 









Our old guy (above), Cassidy.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

So you found a match? That's great. Today's pics aren't showing up but the pic of Cookie in the prior post is cute.


----------



## St. Quiteria (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks, Shell! I fixed the pics...will try to get better ones. I think she's so great. She's full of energy and needs to learn some indoor manners but she's sweet and smart. She can be and a real clown, too!


----------



## St. Quiteria (Mar 23, 2015)

An Update on Cookie: unfortunately I'm learning that she bites my husband nearly every time he goes to hug or play with one of my daughters! She bit hubs again tonight (not breaking skin, but a serious "ouch"), and he's almost had it with her--like this is the last straw. In addition, I'm concerned about her around "strange" children (meaning children she doesn't know). When there are children in the house other than my own, she has to be kept out back, that sort of thing.... At the advice of our basic skills trainer, (because I have Miss Cookie in a basic obedience class), I'm now looking into muzzle training online. I'm hoping to work through these biting problems, because in actuality--and I know many wouldn't believe--but I can see she is a good dog with much potential. Am I crazy? I love her, but I do love hubs more.


----------



## St. Quiteria (Mar 23, 2015)

Cookie lets me pick her up like she's a lap dog or a little baby.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Nipping without breaking skin is an issue but it does show bite inhibition which is good. Could be a form of resource guarding. With only what you have written in these posts, I would say it is likely something that can be worked with.

Maybe post your questions to the training or main forums for more responses.


----------



## St. Quiteria (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks, Shell. Will do.


----------

